# Help economic downturn has me thinking to live in Tijuana?



## superflysd (Dec 6, 2008)

I am thinking of living in Tijuana as I am looking to reduce my living expenses during this downturn in the economy and had a few questions?

Is it necessary to get a some kind of visa, if so what?

Is it possible as an usa citizen to buy a car in mexico, and drive into the usa and back? I heard that this can reduce my monthly car insurance bill? If so what would I need to do i.e. get mex drivers license, registration and insurance etc?

When crossing the border into the usa I am asked always where do I live, when I tell them mexico do I need to show them a mex visa?

What do I need to open a mexican bank account?

Thank you


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Yes, you need a visa to live in Mexico. I'm not an expert, but the visas I know about require that you show a proof of regular income. I think it has to be unearned income, from a pension or social security, but I'm not sure about that.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Yes, you will need an FM3 Visa and it does require income of about $1300.00 US per month to qualify. A US passport is also required for the FM3 and to re-enter the USA. You may buy a car in Mexico but it will double your insurance costs, not reduce them. You can drive that car in the USA temporarily, with proper US insurance for liability, but you can never sell it in the USA. If you buy the required Mexican insurance for your US plated vehicle, it will be about half the price; however, if you drive the car back and forth, you will have to have insurance in both countries. You also cannot sell your US car in Mexico and must remove it eventually.


----------



## Intercasa (Sep 18, 2007)

In border towns rarely they check immigration documents. You may need to get one to buy property or open a bank account. Tijuana wouldn´t be my first choice as there is alot of crime there. 

Bancomer seems to be the easiest bank to get a bank account or credit card. They only would want to see an FMT.

When going back to the US, they won´t care about your residency in Mexico, only your legal ability to enter the US such as a passport, etc.


----------

